# R32 Wheel Offset?



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Does anybody here know the offset on the stock R32 16x8 inch wheels?

Also, on a related note, does anybody know if putting on a wider wheel, like a 9", would throw off either the ATTEZA or HICAS systems? I'm not terribly familiar with how they work, so I thought it best to ask.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

TuxedoCartman said:


> Does anybody here know the offset on the stock R32 16x8 inch wheels?
> 
> Also, on a related note, does anybody know if putting on a wider wheel, like a 9", would throw off either the ATTEZA or HICAS systems? I'm not terribly familiar with how they work, so I thought it best to ask.


all gt-r wheels are +30 offset. r32 = 16x8 +30, r33 = 17x8 +30, r34 = 18x8 +30.

you can do 9" wide or 9.5" wide or 10" wide or bigger no problem on a gt-r. just make sure you get the same size wheels all around. the bigger the width of the wheel the lower the offset gets. an ideal offset for a 17x9 wheel for example would be +22.

i have 17x9 +19 volk gt-c's on my r32 with 245/45/17 falken azenis sport tires and I do rub when going over dips and bumps, but damn they look sick.


----------

